# Ritter als DD?



## Tokenlord (8. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Rittergemeinschaft,

ich möchte mal wieder bei RoM  reinschauen.

Ich dachte da an einen Ritter/Krieger.
Allerdings kenne ich mich bei RoM nicht sonderlich gut aus.

Ich habe hier im Forum 2 Threads entdeckt die sich um den Ritter/Krieger als DD drehen.

Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?
Ist man dann ein Ritter mit 2Händer?

Oder wechselt man auf Krieger/Ritter?

Ist der Schaden konkurrenzfähig im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen?
Oder würdet ihr mir für eine 2Händerschwingende Kampfmaschine eine andere Klassenkombination empfehlen?

Und zu guter Letzt:
Wie sollte man am besten Skillen? 
Ich habe im Forum schon mehrfach von "verskillten" Chars gelesen, und möchte daher nicht denselben Fehler machen.
Gibt es irgendwo Guides, für die verschiedenden Kombis, die sich mit den nützlichsten Skills beschäftigen?


Und noch eine allgemeine Frage zu dem dualen Klassensystem:

Ist bspw. ein Ritter/Krieger dasselbe wie ein Krieger/Ritter?


Ich freue mich auf Antwort.

Gruß,
Token


----------



## Vervane (9. August 2009)

Na ja ich kenn mich mit der Klassenkombo zuwar nicht so super aus aber ich bezweifle das sie gegen Klassen 
mit Magier/Kundi oder Schurke im dmg mithalten kann.

Besonders als Neuanfänger wirst du wohl mit der Kombo nicht so viel spaß haben.


----------



## Markinho (9. August 2009)

Doch. Ritter / Krieger ist gut als Anfänger! Man hält viel aus und kann Schaden machen. Ohne Probleme.
Man sollte halt alleine eine 2H Waffe nehmen... In Instanzen mit Schild!!!
Verskillt??? Man bekommt ich glaub so LEvel 25 / 30 ein Item um alle Skills zu reseten. Bis dahin weiss man
auch, wie man den Ritter spielen muss... 
Also einfach mal ausprobieren!!


----------



## Tokenlord (9. August 2009)

Also kann ich mir das als solo gut zurechtkommenden Tank vorstellen,
der dank Kriegerskills keine 5 Minuten auf dem selben Gegner rumhaut?


----------



## Nemox (25. August 2009)

also erstens magiere sind nich die besten dd´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zweitsens....ritter/krieger als dd ? 
ehm ich hab seit der openbeta ritter krieger gespieltund habe vor einer woche durch die frucht meine klassenkombi in ritter/schurke 
gewechselt ... mitlerweile bin ich mim schurken schon auf lvl 47 ... 
ich kann nur vorteile sehen ... 2 schwerter tragen is geil ... =mehr dmg = mehr aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nich vergessen jungs ausdauer is nicht alles füren tank auch ma stärke einbauen ... weil stärke=aggro 

und man kann auch 15k hp haben und einem tank mit 20k hp einfach forgezogenwerden wegen der aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und btw... schurken sind die geilsten dd´s wen man sie ordentlich pimpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg nemox (seit neuem Ritter 50 / schurke 47 )


----------



## Amondil (22. September 2009)

Ich bin zwar eigentlich mit Ritter/Krieger zufrieden, hab aber auch schon über den wechsel zum Ritter/Schurken.

mich würde nur interessieren wie du (Nemox) es geschafft hast in einer Woche auf 47 zukommen ?! welche Gegner prügelst du weg ? welche TQ's machst du ? zockst du 24h/7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?




Gruß Amon


----------



## Ursus001 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich selbst spiele einen ritter/schurken (55/50) und kann aus erfahrung sagen das trotz der oft zu hörenden kommentare ritter/krieger sind die besten Tanks muss ich anmerken das die version ritter/schurke 

1. sich leicht lvln lässt
2. sehr gut auch in AoE und Boss tank auszahlt

Durch den schurken bekommt man als ritter den vorteil der 2ten waffe im klar text = mehr damage zum lvln, und die whitehits der 2hand lassen die heiligen siegel sich sehr schnell stacken = mehr mana rückfluss = weniger  pots. Weiterer vorteil ist das man auf diese weise auch sehr schnell seine 1h schwert oder hammer meisterschafft oben halten kann. Durch die elite skills bekommt man als Ritter/schurke eine deutlich über 50% liegende Crit chance für heiligen schlag und sonstige angriffe haben crit raten um die 20%. Der Ritter/Schurke ist ein dodge Tank und guter critter. Erfahrungstechnisch kann ich die aggro von Fern und nahkampf dd`s auch dann halten wenn meine waffe 2-3 grad tiefer liegt und dazu wenn sie die dd`s ihre angriffs skills auch voll ausgeskillt haben(also aktuell 55) wo man als tank immer probleme bekommt ist der mana haushalt dem kann man aber dadurch vorbeugen das man Mana pots mit 3 verschiedenen abklingzeiten nutz also händler pots, alchemie pots und Phirius-Tränke.
Das war jetzt zum boss tanken, Aoe tanken ist beim Ritter/schurken durch sein zusätzlichen angriff Tanz der 2 Klingen möglich, wobei man zum grp tanken am besten die Combo Verhasster schlag-> Wirbelnder Schild -> Tanz der 2 Klingen zündet und beim weiteren antanken regelmässig die ziele wechselt, da kleben die mobs an einem wie mit kleister.

Was man in dieser Combination immer bedenken muss da man von hause aus recht wenig schaden macht sollte man immer drauf achten seine hauptwaffe langsammer und mit VIEL dura zu wählen und die off hand mit einem schnellem schwert zu bestücken, da man die Haupthand auch zum tanken benutzt lohnt sich di auch gut zu graden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte bissel die klassen combi aufhellen, hf ingame und genisst eure zeit^^


----------



## Cako (2. November 2010)

Nemox schrieb:


> also erstens magiere sind nich die besten dd´s
> 
> zweitsens....ritter/krieger als dd ?
> ehm ich hab seit der openbeta ritter krieger gespieltund habe vor einer woche durch die frucht meine klassenkombi in ritter/schurke
> ...





Ich spiele selber einen Ritter/schurke finde die Skill richtig gut aber was richtig interesant ist bei der Combo sind die 2 waffen.
Besonders weil der Schurke angrifftempo bringt ist der tank schneller mit Heiliges Siegel oben und kann ebensfalls dd schon nett rein hauen.
Aber finde ihn als solo Spieler beim Questen eindeutig sehr stark aber als DD würde ich ihn nciht hochschrauben. AUßerdem ist der Ritter/Schurke bei der skillung kein dd sondern ein Ausweich tank mit schnelle Aggro und seine Krit Fähigkeiten hat er nur wegen Zerschmettern damit er noch einiger maßen Schaden raushauen kann. Hab getestet bei höheren Npcs Haut Zerschmettern weniger raus als da steht liegt daran das die Phyische Angriffkraft fehlt und gleichseitig muss er Leben Opfern für die Fähigkeit und bekommt mit der Fähigkeit ein bissschen schub auf AUsdauer ist aber ihn wirklichkeit sehr wenig weil als DD muss der Schaden schnell rauskommen. Und AUßerdem fehlt der krit Schaden nciht so weil man als Ritter/schurke immer beim farmen/Leveln 2 Waffen trägt dadurch finde ich die Kritchance schon hoch aber der Schaden der Fähigkeit verringert immer mehr um so Höher die Gegner sind.
Und Schurke vom Schaden des Schurken als COmbi weiss ich nicht viel!

Wegen dem müsstet ihr mal genauer nachfragen was dd ALs Schurke/Ritter hat weil die richtigen Fähigkeiten erst ab STufe 25 abgehen vorher sind die Fähigkeiten eher Schwachsinn außer Abrüstung


----------



## Cako (2. November 2010)

Nemox schrieb:


> also erstens magiere sind nich die besten dd´s
> 
> zweitsens....ritter/krieger als dd ?
> ehm ich hab seit der openbeta ritter krieger gespieltund habe vor einer woche durch die frucht meine klassenkombi in ritter/schurke
> ...





Ich spiele selber einen Ritter/schurke finde die Skill richtig gut aber was richtig interesant ist bei der Combo sind die 2 waffen.
Besonders weil der Schurke angrifftempo bringt ist der tank schneller mit Heiliges Siegel oben und kann ebensfalls dd schon nett rein hauen.
Aber finde ihn als solo Spieler beim Questen eindeutig sehr stark aber als DD würde ich ihn nciht hochschrauben. AUßerdem ist der Ritter/Schurke bei der skillung kein dd sondern ein Ausweich tank mit schnelle Aggro und seine Krit Fähigkeiten hat er nur wegen Zerschmettern damit er noch einiger maßen Schaden raushauen kann. Hab getestet bei höheren Npcs Haut Zerschmettern weniger raus als da steht liegt daran das die Phyische Angriffkraft fehlt und gleichseitig muss er Leben Opfern für die Fähigkeit und bekommt mit der Fähigkeit ein bissschen schub auf AUsdauer ist aber ihn wirklichkeit sehr wenig weil als DD muss der Schaden schnell rauskommen. Und AUßerdem fehlt der krit Schaden nciht so weil man als Ritter/schurke immer beim farmen/Leveln 2 Waffen trägt dadurch finde ich die Kritchance schon hoch aber der Schaden der Fähigkeit verringert immer mehr um so Höher die Gegner sind.
Und Schurke vom Schaden des Schurken als COmbi weiss ich nicht viel!

Wegen dem müsstet ihr mal genauer nachfragen was dd ALs Schurke/Ritter hat weil die richtigen Fähigkeiten erst ab STufe 25 abgehen vorher sind die Fähigkeiten eher Schwachsinn außer Abrüstung


----------

